# [OT] Microsoft hat ärger mit pinguinen,....

## ph03n1x

Hehe  :Smile: 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62968

----------

## Sourcecode

*gähn* Dämliche Aktion *find*

Das einzigste was Super war waren die Politiker die Demonstrativ Tux Shirts trugen... Geschlossene und Stille Bekämpfung ist immernoch am Besten! aber die 3 Pinguine sind jawohl mehr als Lächerlich....

----------

## ph03n1x

Logisch ist es doof  :Smile:  Aber solange sich Microsoft darüber ärgert  :Very Happy: 

----------

## amne

Ohne 3 Pinguine und nur mit stillem Protest wäre das Medieninteresse aber vermutlich bei weitem nicht so gross gewesen.  :Wink: 

----------

## longinus

Armes Deutschland kann man da nur sagen, als ob es keine anderen Probleme im Land gäbe als für welches BS man sich entscheidet.

Finde jedweden Lobbyismus nicht so Toll, aber auch so kindische Gegenaktionen für reichlich daneben.

Ansonsten hat man Gentoo oder Debian braucht man doch am 'Krieg der Betriebsysteme' nicht mehr mitmachen, man weiß warum man sich so entschieden hat  :Smile: 

----------

## x86power

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

> Logisch ist es doof  Aber solange sich Microsoft darüber ärgert 

 

Naja um MS gehts mir persönlich gar net. Wenn es sinnvoll ist soll die Regierung MS einsetzen wenn nicht halt ein anderes BS. Ich finds immer nur schwachsinnig zu behaupten Linux is das einzig ware BS!

Ich find die massive Lobbyarbeit von MS zum Kotzen. Eine einfache Informationsveranstaltung war das ja wohl kaum...

Gruß Franz

----------

## hoschi

Ich finde die Aktion gar nicht so doof, und empfinde es auch nicht als Trolling.

Klar, bei IBM hätte niemand so etwas gemacht, aber es ist gerechtfertig.

Und sie waren K R E A T I V

Außerdem war es der nachweißlich erste sinnvolle Einsatz von UMTS, der bekannt geworden ist  :Very Happy: 

----------

## amne

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Außerdem war es der nachweißlich erste sinnvolle Einsatz von UMTS, der bekannt geworden ist 

 

Hahaha, endlich wurde die Killerapplikation für UMTS gefunden.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ph03n1x

 *x86power wrote:*   

>  *ph03n1x wrote:*   Logisch ist es doof  Aber solange sich Microsoft darüber ärgert  
> 
> Naja um MS gehts mir persönlich gar net. Wenn es sinnvoll ist soll die Regierung MS einsetzen wenn nicht halt ein anderes BS. Ich finds immer nur schwachsinnig zu behaupten Linux is das einzig ware BS!
> 
> Ich find die massive Lobbyarbeit von MS zum Kotzen. Eine einfache Informationsveranstaltung war das ja wohl kaum...
> ...

 

Ich finde es als Gegenmittel zu Microsofts Lobbying ein probates Mittel. Du sagst ja selber, dass die Regierung das Betriebssystem einsetzen soll, dass am sinnvollsten ist. Also muss auch sichergestellt werden, dass mit gleich langen spiessen gekämpft wird und die (ahnungslosen) Politiker nicht zum Opfer von Microsofts Propaganda werden.

Deshalb finde ich die Aktion, auch wenn sie lächerlich erscheinen mag durchaus sinnvoll und angebracht. Es ist halt Davids Aktion gegen Goliath und weil David so klein ist muss er durch Originalität auffallen...

Meine Gedanken....

----------

## pablo_supertux

Naja, so wie die ganze Aktion geführt wurde, finde ich nicht mehr in Ordnung, denn gerade diese ahnungslose Abgeordnete finden das gar nicht toll und verstehen das nicht, und sie sehen hinter GNU/Linux kein Weltunternehmen wie hinter Windows und das wäre ein Plus Punkt für MS.

Anderseits ist es total link von MS, dass sie sich die Abgeordnete mit einem Buffet abkaufen wollen, und dagegen sollte man etwas unternehmen.

----------

## smg

/me *knuddelt* seinen Tux.

cheers.

----------

## longinus

[quote="pablo_supertux"]Naja, so wie die ganze Aktion geführt wurde, finde ich nicht mehr in Ordnung, denn gerade diese ahnungslose Abgeordnete finden das gar nicht toll und verstehen das nicht, und sie sehen hinter GNU/Linux kein Weltunternehmen wie hinter Windows und das wäre ein Plus Punkt für MS./quote]

Eben, genau das sehe ich als Problem, verliehrt Linux seine Rolle als 'Underdog' ist es den Konzernen (MS, IBM, Oracle usw.) leicht auf den Linux Zug aufzuspringen ohne ihr Gesicht zu verliehren und den GPL Gedanken rauszukicken  :Sad: 

Linuxy2008 ist a trade mark of XX Corperation, worldwide *

* Some parts are made by other people.

Es geht doch schon los, siehe BenHur Server und Andere.

----------

## ph03n1x

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Es geht doch schon los, siehe BenHur Server und Andere.

 

Jup da geb ich dir Recht, Benhur geht ja noch, aber andere gehen soweit, dass sie sogar extra linux-teile verschlüsseln, damit nicht so leicht feststellbar ist, dass hier bösartig die GPL verletzt wird. Ich nenn hier keinen nahmen aber es handelt sich um einen hersteller, der im selben markt wie benhur tätig ist.

Was man benhur aber lassen muss ist, dass sie für privaten gebrauch bis zu 5 usern ihren server kostenlos anbieten. Ich find das edel...

----------

## Marlo

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... verliehrt Linux seine Rolle als 'Underdog' ...
> 
> Linuxy2008 ist a trade mark of ....
> ...

 

Es gibt noch andere  citizen kain`s  als die von M$ uns anderen.

----------

## ph03n1x

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

>  *longinus wrote:*   
> 
> ... verliehrt Linux seine Rolle als 'Underdog' ...
> 
> Linuxy2008 ist a trade mark of ....
> ...

 

Ich versteh das ganze Problem um das bisschen Gebühren nicht, die meisten die 1000er Beträge bezahlen machen ja auch Geld damit, also ist es ok. Linux muss meiner Meinung nach mehr fuss in kommerziellen Umgebungen fassen, sonst hat das ganze auf Dauer keine Chance, weil dann keine devs mehr gesponsert werden können, etc. Allein von code kann man ja nicht leben...

There's no free lunch. Ist halt mal so...

----------

## longinus

[quote="ph03n1x"] *longinus wrote:*   

> Was man benhur aber lassen muss ist, dass sie für privaten gebrauch bis zu 5 usern ihren server kostenlos anbieten. Ich find das edel...

 

Tja, aber mit Einschränkungen, außerdem ist das imho ein Marketing Trick, man muß nur Überlegen '5 Benutzer' und 'Privat', das dürfte bei der Zielgruppe der Software nicht allzuhäufig der Fall sein, das ist meiner Meinung nach MS Taktik  "Gib ihnen die Möglichkleit mit illegalen Kopien zu arbeiten, wenn sie sich daran gewöhnt haben kaufen sie schon".

Wird vergessen das es in Deutschland zehntausende von Kleinbetrieben und ICH AG's gibt (ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Steuerzahler/Sozialkassenentlaster) die auch Software benötigen, aber bei denen 1.000 Euro schon sehr schmerzen.

Es gibt halt nicht nur Konzerne und Privatleute, sondern ein breites Spektrum dazwischen.

Die Chance von Linux wäre, wenn die Software weiter GPL bleibe und sich eine kompetente Schicht von kleinen lokalen Firmen/Systemhäusern entwickeln kann die den Aufbau von Lösungen für Endanwender anbietet und Support verkauft, das schaft Arbeitsplätze und fördert Fortschritt.

Warum entscheidet sich denn Handwerksmeister Hempel mit seinen 5 Mitarbeitern für MS Software? Liegt doch auf der Hand.

Das Ganze steht und fällt aber mit der Freiheit der Software, schaffen es die Großen (allen voran IBM) in den Markt einzubrechen, wie es zur Zeit ja schon einige Hersteller von Virenscannern usw. versuchen, dann ist schnell Schluß mit einer sozialen und leistungsstarken Kleinstruktur der Softwarevermarktung/-entwicklung  :Sad: 

Linux sollte von den UNI's, Providern und privaten Wohnzimmern auch in den Wirtschafts Bereich kommen, das geht aber nur wenn eine flächendeckende Struktur von Supportern da ist, und da besteht halt die Gefahr das ein LinuxXP die freie Entwicklergemeinde verdrängt, weil halt die Konzerne schon entsprechende Strukturen haben die sie auch für die neue Schiene nutzen können.

Aber ist eh Geschwafel was ich da schreibe, den noch fehlen unter Linux für die Wirtschaft wichtige Applikationen wie leistungsstarke WAWI, FIBU, Kassen und Verwaltungssoftware.

Mein Kassen/Wawi Rechner läuft auch noch unter XP, weil eben CAO unter Wine noch nicht stabil genug läuft.

----------

## sewulba

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Armes Deutschland kann man da nur sagen, als ob es keine anderen Probleme im Land gäbe als für welches BS man sich entscheidet.
> 
> Finde jedweden Lobbyismus nicht so Toll, aber auch so kindische Gegenaktionen für reichlich daneben.
> 
> Ansonsten hat man Gentoo oder Debian braucht man doch am 'Krieg der Betriebsysteme' nicht mehr mitmachen, man weiß warum man sich so entschieden hat 

 

Volle Zustimmung von mir!!!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Naja um MS gehts mir persönlich gar net. Wenn es sinnvoll ist soll die Regierung MS einsetzen wenn nicht halt ein anderes BS. Ich finds immer nur schwachsinnig zu behaupten Linux is das einzig ware BS! 

 

Yoooo... BSD ist auch nicht zu verachten!  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich find die massive Lobbyarbeit von MS zum Kotzen. Eine einfache Informationsveranstaltung war das ja wohl kaum... 

 

Denen geht der Hintern auf Grundeis! Ist halt nix mehr mit auf Lorbeeren ausruhen. Andere schaffen halt auch was. Hätte gern das auch weggelassen, aber was soll's!  :Surprised: 

Sewulba

----------

## ph03n1x

 *Quote:*   

> IBM Thinkpad T41p@ only Gentoo 2005.0

 

Hey das hab ich auch  :Very Happy:  aber Dualboot...

----------

